# Adding glycerine to fog fluid



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've read a few posts about adding glycerine to fog fluid to increase fog density. Most say don't do it as the pump/nozzle/heater may clog. Has anyone actually tried this and if so, what proportion of glycerine did you use, and were you successful in increasing the fog density? I'd prefer to buy an off-the-shelf fluid, like Froggy's Swamp Fluid, but the $35 dollar shipping charge puts it out of reach. I'm using a Chauvet F-1250 fogger.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I had read something about the juice is balnced in mixture and adding more may be a health risk. u may want to check on that, just something i read.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, after doing my homework on this site and others, the vote goes to not messing with the fog juice. So, having said that, can anyone ring in on how well Froggy's Swamp Juice works? As you can see, I'm trying to increase fog density and hang time without having to get another fogger (and build another chiller!).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

This may not be what you want to hear, but in the end getting the second fogger ( IMO ) is the way to go. What difference you may gain in altering the fluid mixture can be so easily lost by the weather. I know this can be said of having two foggers,but you are not risking clogs ect.
Something to post on your calender is to check the pre and post halloween sales for fluid and other items.
As to chillers. The one I use is no more then a six foot length of stove pipe (8") into which I dump two bags of ice cubes, lay in on the ground, level up the ice end to end and place the fogger on one end. Simple but effective.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Otaku said:


> can anyone ring in on how well Froggy's Swamp Juice works?


I just bought some at MHC and tried it on two different foggers, the results were I did notice a thicker fog and a better lasting time with the froggy's but not enough to justify a really high priced shipping, if they can lower the shipping then It's worth buying the Froggy's.

BTW the for shipping, how much juice is shipped for $35 and what carrier? Because If that's for more than a gal. that's not to bad because of the weight.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That's for a 4-gallon case. I don't know the carrier, probably UPS. It puts the total over $100 for the whole thing. My wife would kill me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

How much does regular fog juice run in your neck of the woods? It is $20 a gallon around here. Of course the small bottles cost more in the long run so I only buy it by the gallon.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's about the same price, for the juice at Spirit Halloween. I wanted to try some of the higher end fluid this year, but there are no local distributors. Seems like all are in FL or the Northeast.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm no chemist, but I suspect that these "specialty" fog juices are altered normal fog juice. It makes me wonder if they've been tested to see if they're within the health standards of normal fog juice.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I have bought Froggys for the last 2 years on eBay- I LOVE IT! I buy it by the case- I just suck up the shipping charges.


----------

